# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  ساخت یک کنترل ocx

## ILOVEVB

سلام
دوستان چگونه می توان در vb یک کنترل ocx‌ ساخت مثلاً شبیه adodc‌ ولی با قابلیت های بیشتر ( منظورم از قابلیت های بیشتر افزودن چند دکمه با عملکرد save,undo,delete‌) است .
ممنون
خدانگهدار

----------


## حامد مصافی

سوال شما خیلی کلیه!!
لطفاً سوالتون رو واضح بپرسین نه اینکه بگین کل وی بی رو واسم توضیح بدین :D

ولی به طور کلی :
یک پروژه از نوع ActiveX Control ایجاد کنید و به تعداد لازم UserControl به آن اضافه کنید و پروپرتی Public کنتر هایی را که می خواهید برای کاربر قابل استفاده باشد برابر True قرار دهید

----------


## ILOVEVB

سلام
کاربر نقره ای عزیز چرا می زنی ؟؟؟
لطفاً یک نمونه پرو‍ژه کوچک برای همین راه حلی که پیشنهاد دادید آپ لود کنید .
خیلی ممنون .
موفق باشید .  :flower:

----------


## علی جباری

اگر یک نمونه کوچک باشد خیلی خوب است من هم لازم دارم

----------


## Mohammad_programmer

> کاربر نقره ای عزیز چرا می زنی ؟؟؟


 :D  :D  :D 
بابا ایشون که امشون کاربر نقراه ای نیست >>>> این نوع امتیاز کاربر هست که تو سایت هست اسمش اینه 


> BlackDal


موفق باشی .

----------


## حامد مصافی

منون محمد جان!






> کاربر نقره ای عزیز چرا می زنی ؟؟؟


آقا من کی زدم!!!!!! :cry:  مخلصتم هستم  :mrgreen: 

در ضمن خود ADO تمام این قابلیت ها رو به راحتی در اختیار شما می ذاره احتیاجی به ساخت چنین کنترلی نیست

ولی با این حال من یک نمونه کوچولو ضمیمه کردم ( فقط برای آموزش )

----------

